# [SOLVED] "Setup is starting windows" blue screen error



## valocks (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a dell xps 400 that i needed to format i got it off a friend and i have a windows service pack 3 disk and when i boot the cd up i get to the screen that shows all the drivers being installed and when it gets to "setup is starting 
windows" i get this blue screen error....... 



***stop: 0x0000007b (0XF7CAF524, 0XC0000034, 0X00000000, 0X00000000) 



any help would bve much appreciated i am hopeing to get this pc running


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: "Setup is starting windows" blue screen error*

Is this a SATA drive or a EIDE? If it is a SATA drive you may need to enable SATA in the Bios.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: "Setup is starting windows" blue screen error*

Dell XPS 400

Spike2me is correct, the problem comes from the hard drive being a SATA drive. Look for some setting to set the drive controller mode to IDE or ATA instead of SATA, or to disable AHCI or native command queuing.

If you can't find that setting then you'll need the sata drivers (here for your 945P chipset). If you have a floppy drive unzip the file and put them on a floppy. Boot on the XP CD and when you see a message at the bottom of the screen prompting you to press F6 for the SATA/RAID drivers insert the floppy and press F6. Else you'll need to slipstream those drivers on the XP CD, follow this guide : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/


----------



## valocks (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: "Setup is starting windows" blue screen error*

ok the bios finds the SATA drives just fine and the SATA operation in the bios is set to RAID auto detect/ AHCI and i used some other programs to wipe the hard drive with "ultimate boot cd" and then tried but got the same error (thank you for the link after reading it i think i might be able to fix the problem) im kind of exited to make a custom xp install cd lol.....ALSO Ive formatted this machine before and never had this problem im curious as to why its happening out of the blue like this???


----------



## valocks (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: "Setup is starting windows" blue screen error**UPDATE***

:heartlove:heartlove:heartlove the custom cd with the drives worked perfect im going thru windows xp setup right now thank you very much a appreciate the help a ton thanks agian :heartlove:heartlove:heartlove


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;Setup is starting windows&quot; blue screen error*

Glad I could help.



> the SATA operation in the bios is set to RAID auto detect/ AHCI


This is the setting you should have changed, if it can be set on ATA or IDE then the hard drive will be recognized by a regular XP CD. You can set the setting back to SATA once XP is installed. But all is fine now.


----------



## valocks (Aug 12, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhh....ok i got it now lol i guess makeing the custom xp cd was just kind of a waste i could have just changed the settings in bios.....its all good tho im glad i know how to do that now with the custom xp cd


----------



## huntermaclean (Feb 1, 2010)

This worked! Thanks for the post!


----------

